# Stihl 036AV Farm Boss



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This saw has 110 lbs of compression. New spark plug. I checked spark with an inline gap type tester, I have spark. I vacuum tested carburetor, it tested good. I sprayed some carb cleaner in to the throat of the carb (with throttle open) and can't even get a pop out of it. There doesn't appear to be any leaks at the seals. Anyone have any thought what to try next?

Customer brought this saw in without the bar and chain. Will not having the bar and chain on cause the timing to be off? Just a thought.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have run saws with out the bar/chain but only at idle speed. Will not affect the timing. Have you put a carb kit in? If any of the diaphrams are brittle or warped it will not run properly or at all. Was the carb cleaned?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have not done anything to the carb except pressure test it. It will hold pressure, then when pops off it reseats and holds again. Shouldn't I be able to get it to try and start with carb cleaner sprayed in to the cylinder, even if the carb is bad? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Not familiar with the 036, but many Stihl saws have separate pulse hose for the fuel pump, and or rubber intake manifolds. Look for air leaks at those areas, as a large air leak could be your issue.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. This saw is an 038AVS (I'm losing my memory). I got the saw running. The exhaust screen was plugged. Now however I have a different problem with the saw. I adjust the carb to idle and high speed, rev it up a couple of times, and it is out of adjustment. I readjust the carb, rev it up a couple of times and it is out of adjustment, and again, and again. This saw has a "Bing" carburetor. I have never heard os a Bing, nor do any of my books have a listing for Bing. Can any one tell my about this carb? Where can I get parts or a new carb? With the engine running I have tried spraying carb cleaner around the matting surfaces and it makes no change. I don't think I have an air leak. Any help anyone can give me with this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

if you have to keep ajusting the carb it sounds like you do have a air leak vacuum / presure test your crank case to see if you have a leak on the crank seals i had this problem with a hs80

bill


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help. This saw leaks major bar oil when it is running. Is the seal for the bar oil the same for the crankcase? I haven't been that far into a chainsaw. I haven't been able to get an IPL so I can look at the break down. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Riprap (Sep 23, 2011)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks for the help. This saw leaks major bar oil when it is running. Is the seal for the bar oil the same for the crankcase? I haven't been that far into a chainsaw. I haven't been able to get an IPL so I can look at the break down. Thanks for your help.


No, the bar oil has it's own reservoir. Pull off the bar and look for any cracks where it may be leaking out. If not, the bar oil is leaking past the check valve. What you do is look at where the oil comes out, you'll see a small hole. Behind this there is a small check valve which is probably clogged up with sawdust, etc. Empty out the oil tank, rinse out with gas.... then where the small hole is, take some WD40 and spray in the hole using the little plastic tube. This should clean out the check valve and solve the leaking issue. Make sure that you fill it back up with bar oil.

As far as the Bing Carb, they are very expensive if you can even find one. I'd recommend not wasting your time and money trying to put a rebuild kit in it. Just go to Bailey's Logging Supply and buy their replacement carb for $60. and be done with it.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks for the help. This saw leaks major bar oil when it is running. Is the seal for the bar oil the same for the crankcase? I haven't been that far into a chainsaw. I haven't been able to get an IPL so I can look at the break down. Thanks for your help.


I recently worked on an older Stihl that was leaking bar oil. I removed the pump and applied a thin layer of blue silicone. If you do this be sure not to get any in the oil passages.


----------

